# Deland Fl to Boston



## flpat (Aug 20, 2010)

My first post and first trip report: We live in Florida and use the auto train a lot but this was our first time using the 98

Silver Meteor. We left on a Sunday which I love because the train traffic is less, at least on the auto train. We get early arrivals into Lorton. Well, the train was an hour late into Deland. We get on board and spoiled me notices no newspaper in my roomette, no wine and cheese sampling in the lounge, no movies and horror of horrors, no public toilet. I have been married for over 13 years but please, don't use that thing while I am in this tiny roomette. Anyway, we get comfy as we can, brought a little five inch fan and it was great to have. I knew there was a toilet in our roomette but thought for sure there would be a public toilet somewhere other than 6 cars back of us. The room guy was decent, helped me get my two small bags in the overhead. My husband had just had shoulder surgery so that was nice. He knew we knew our way around a train so left us alone. A lady came about an hour later asking us to pick our dinner time. We had the second seating. It was not nice like the auto train, paper tablecloths, no real flowers, no free wine and the servers were very grumpy. It was not that great of a dinner, steak for me and husband had fish of the day. His cheesecake was yummy though. Anyway, felt very rushed and can't even remember if they offered coffee. Room was turned down when we got back and I slept on the top bunk because of husband's surgery. I have to say being that close behind the engine car was whisle heaven unless you want to sleep. Thank God I had brought ear plugs and took something to knock me out. Slept good until room guy opened my door. Husband had gone to eat breakfast so guess he though I had also. After the night before I skipped the happy cafe. Shower was nice and did enjoy this, didn't seem like anyone else used it but us. I got off in DC while this was a longer stop and they did our room up. We arrived in NY and our room guy was happy to show us the quick way to the Acela lounge. We tipped him well. Great Pizza at Penn and the acela lounge was ok. Coffee and two buns left. We were there about two hours and then on to Boston on Business class. Very pretty ride and enjoyed the free sodas form the cafe. South station arrival on time.

Return: We took coach to New London Ct for a two night stay. Quick trip so thought we could handle coach. No foot rest and that was about it for the difference. New London has a very nice depot. We had another hour layover in Penn and then on our sleeper car to return to Deland. This room guy was the worse. We never saw him except when we were in the dining car and he came to ask us if he could turn our beds down. The dinner was a little better. Steak tasted very good. Good cheesecake and we brought baked goods from the bakery at Penn station so was not worried this time. I got some butter for my morning bagel and I was happy. I put the bags up this time and made the beds up in the morning. We waited but never saw the guy. I helped other people who had no clue about the shower, free drinks etc.... The dining staff were a little better and since I knew I wasn't getting any wine brought my own selection to have in the roomette. The other train had two wines, a red and a dry riesling. I have to say I don't really know if I will ever take this long of a rail trip again. We wanted to try it. We didn't want a car in Boston and this seemed like a good thought. We love the auto train out of Sanford and guess it ruined me! We were on time, tipped our room guy half of what Larry our other guy got and drove home.


----------



## hello (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for your report ... I enjoyed reading it!


----------

